

Are Your Creating Value?  A Guide. - bpick
http://www.brendanpickering.com/?p=65

======
Ixiaus
Posts like that are generally useless to me. "Are you creating value? A
guide." Don't I know if I'm creating value by the response/success of my
company? By how inspired I am in what I am building?

I could see the "A guide" part as being useful though in providing a _guide_
to generating high-value ideas and products. That would be useful.

Ultimately, that post doesn't really have any value!

------
pmichaud
I don't understand this post. Some companies go a little too far in an effort
to squeeze revenue from people. In capitalism "too far" isn't an aesthetic
statement, it's a statement about the extra revenue per customer not making up
for the loss in customers.

Somehow I don't think the article is about performance tuning though.

------
dangrossman
I see the problem description, now where's the guide to solving it?

~~~
sli
I'm are having a problem.

